# Just Purchased - Questions



## coastyRV (Oct 14, 2006)

I have been soaking up all the great advice on this site...without it we would have been lost!! THX!  Well we've just taken the plunge and purchased our first RV.  We pick it up in a few weeks, I have downloaded and blended several posted advices on final walk through inspection, again THX.
Regarding storage - to park the RV for storage thru the winter, does the area have to be level?  Our driveway is on an incline and we would like to keep here if possible.
Has anyone any info on RV driving lessons/courses in the northeast?
Can we leave the propane full dring winter storage?
Are tire covers neccessary?
THX again to all of you who have solicited your expertise - it was a great help to my family and I!


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 15, 2006)

Re: Just Purchased - Questions

CoastyRV, welcome.  Just a couple suggestions and comments.  I keep my unit as level as possible "all" the time.  LP can stay in the tank all winter, turn it off.  I treat and cover my tires while I am parked (using or not using).  Winterized????  Driving a I assume is questioned because it is either a Class A or Class C.  Take it to a school yard or large parking lot (after they are closed for business) and practice backing.  It is like driving a car, just a whole lot bigger and ya gotta use your mirrors a lot more.  Be carefull when on the high speed roads when being passed from the rear normally, by the big semis....they can blow ya sideways a little and if your not paying attention, it can get scary.  I'd say,  backing is the biggest item to learn.  Enjoy and don't forget about "winterinzing" if your up North and it is gonna sit all winter.


----------



## coastyRV (Oct 15, 2006)

RE: Just Purchased - Questions

ARCHER - 

THX for the info...Great advice.  I'll definately use the advice.  What is meant by 'treating' the tires?  Have a good one.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 15, 2006)

Re: Just Purchased - Questions

Tires will last longer if you keep them covered to protect them from direct sun. Tire treatments can be found in any auto department and do have some value. The storage area does not need to be level unless you plan to leave your refrigerater on. I always liked to keep a slope on ours as it makes the roof drain more quickly and prevents any puddeling of water on it.


----------



## miket (Nov 2, 2006)

Re: Just Purchased - Questions

Put wood under the tires, they shouldn't be parked on the ground for extended periods ---


----------



## coastyRV (Nov 9, 2006)

Re: Just Purchased - Questions

THX to all for the advice - I appreciate your time and experience.  I'm learnin'...


----------

